# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Obavijest - 3.7. nema prodaje u Rodinom gnijezdu

## emily

Dragi korisnici, kupci i budući kupci platnenih pelena Rodina pusa i ostalih rodinih proizvoda:
U četvrtak, *3.7.2008*. od 12-16 sati, nećete moći kupovati Rodine proizvode (platnene pelene, zaštitne gaćice i majice) u Čanićevoj 14 u Zagrebu, zbog događanja koje će se u to vrijeme odvijati u Rodinom gnijezdu. 

Zahvaljujemo na razumijevanju, i vidimo se u prvom slijedećem terminu za prodaju, u utorak 8.7. 2008.

----------

